# is this a RB-253?



## VaChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi - I'm a newbie, and just got the 'Red Book', 2001 edition.  I'm trying to id about 50 Ball Jars -- I'm confused, because, to me, they all look so much alike.  
   I think the attached pic is of a 'RB-253', but am not sure. So, I figure, if I'm classifying this one correctly, than maybe I'm catching on, and if it's not RB-253, then, well, I have a ways to go, and maybe one of the experts out there can help me!
   All the details don't show in the picture, so I'll also try to describe it in detail - I don't know if these are the right terms, but here goes:

 overall description: Qt, aqua,  ground top, should seal.  Bottom: large circle with embossed 311, or 3111 (last possible 1 is real light).
 Embossing -- starts under the shoulder _(?)(after the sides go straight)_
 Embossing says:
*Ball
 Mason​*'*s
 Patent
 1858*​
 Ball - underlined, dropped a (very light) no end loop. (the Ball is like the Ball in pic of rb-251 in book,  only this on is underlined). The ' in Mason's is very very light.

  Any help is appreciated!
 Thanks!
 VaChick


----------



## woody (Aug 29, 2004)

Does the top have a ground lip???


----------



## VaChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes -- I think so at least -- it is rough to the touch.
 vachick


----------



## woody (Aug 29, 2004)

If it's a ground lip I would say it is RB-253.


----------



## VaChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Woody - thanks, I have confidence to move on the the next 50 or so.  I hope I'll be able to then figure out the other brands. . . .
 Again, thanks
 VaChick


----------

